

Twitter rolls out photo tagging, up to four photos in a tweet - teoruiz
https://blog.twitter.com/2014/photos-just-got-more-social

======
noinput
I haven't yet found any mention of how this affects the API. Anyone know when
public coverage of becomes exposed, if not already?

